# my ideal Classical music before going to bed



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like vocal music like Hildegard or Gesualdo, before sleeping but i really like also some satie or Liszt 
it help me relaxe and i fall asleep gently on my pillows.

Do you have the same routine has i lisen to classical a bit before you sleep.. if i dont i wrestle my way to sleep since i suffer from chronic insomnia i most take medication to sleep no kidding.

What about you guys what do you lisen before bed time when your in your bed resting before sleeping?


:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Enjoy this one before you chill out completely:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been listening to Brett Dean's opera _Bliss_ before sleep. It's no lullaby really, it's about a guy who has a heart attack at a celebration of his 20 successful years in the advertising business and when he wakes up in hospital he believes he is in hell. It's a very loud, fast paced opera full of really bizarre characters and scenarios.

The thing I can usually listen to before sleeping is Bach's A Musical Offering.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Satie's Gymnopedies and Part's Alina Spiegel and Alina work well.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Maybe this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)

Admittedly I can personally sleep to anything better than I can sleep to nothing. The only thing that brings me great insomnia consistently is silence. 

But to be more helpful than that, there's a whole contemporary movement that's perfect for this called "lowercase". Francisco Lopez can often be classified in this area (referring more to his quiet, concrete pieces, here), but so can many instrumental composers. Check out Klaus Lang and Jakob Ullmann.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I usually like a little "nightcap" or encore to my evening listening sessions, often something short and not too dense. It doesn't necessarily have to be relaxing.

Lately I've been putting on a 41 hour Spotify playlist of 20th and 21st century non-common practice music at low volume levels on shuffle. I sleep to this. I had the idea some of the music would sink in subliminally. Whether that works or not I have no idea, but I do enjoy modern non-common practice music now.

[Note: I've been diagnosed with sleep apnea. I can sleep just about anywhere to anything.]


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

What do I listen to before going to bed? Usually my wife saying: "Honey, would you please turn the music off so I can get to sleep? One of us has to work tomorrow."


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> I like vocal music like Hildegard or Gesualdo, before sleeping but i really like also some satie or Liszt
> it help me relaxe and i fall asleep gently on my pillows.
> 
> Do you have the same routine has i lisen to classical a bit before you sleep.. if i dont i wrestle my way to sleep since i suffer from chronic insomnia i most take medication to sleep no kidding.
> ...


What Liszt do you listen to to sleep?


----------



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

Occasionally, I want to hear Bolero - Ravel, because its long, meandering and meditative. The thing is, by about the 10 minute mark, I'm usually more wide awake then sleepy.. for some reason -and probably turning down the volume.


----------



## Scififan (Jun 28, 2015)

I usually put on "Music Through the Night"--a programme broadcast by Lyric FM, the Irish Classical Music service. I set the sleep timer to 60 minutes and usually fall asleep before the radio shuts off.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I listen to music before bed and it can be by any composer and any work, but when I'm ready to sleep, the music goes off! I have tried sleeping to music and found that I was either straining to hear it or else it was too loud, so it prevented me from falling asleep; and when I finally did fall asleep, I awoke feeling dazed and unrested.


----------



## Tomas (Aug 23, 2014)

Choral music! Especially of the early renaissance/medieval period.

Eg-


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Enjoy this one before you chill out completely:


Thanks for posting this. I've long admired Gould's playing of the Ballades and have saved this for a moment when I have more time to devote my attention to it.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Bach's Goldberg Variations does a nice job of putting my mind at ease and makes me ready for sleep.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

To sleep, I'd go for The Kingdom of the Shades from Ludwig Minkus's La Bayadere

What, on the other hand, about music to programme into your electric alarm clock to wake you up? Something with a literal bang might do the trick effectively but could be a little excessive or even cause a heart attack, so I'd choose something that fades in gradually like Morning from Grieg's Peer Gynt.


----------

